# Goodwood Festival of Speed - plus Audi Orangery



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

I am attending Goodwood FoS on the Sunday (26 June) since Audi have sent me tickets and an invite to their Orangery (hopefully a good freebie!)

Are any other members planning on attending? Not sure what parking is going to be like there!


----------



## rlszer (Jun 9, 2014)

Yep, I'm going. Son buys me a ticket each year. I've not been fortunate enough to get a freebie from Audi..


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Iam going Saturday.
Parking is a nightmare, takes hours and queues from miles out. I don't know how the locals put up with it. When we finally got into the field they were parking one car at a time. That was approaching from M25, we are approaching from Brighton this time, so not sure what car park to head for....
If you have a "performance" car, they have their own parking area with less queuing, list on goodwood site, mk1 TT not on it, but focus RS is ;O(
The audi stand was one of the best 2yrs ago, with red TT's of every generation.


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Rlszer - at least you get the freebie from your son though!

Paulw12 - I was concerned with parking, may have to give this a rethink!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Going on Saturday too.... Having to take a packed lunch though as the performance parking was expensive! :lol: 
List of cars allowed is along the RS Audis and Fords, GTR's and Supercar format with some odd balls thrown in!

Audi stand was impressive last year but so were others.... Getting out was a fluke, we headed out via the racecourse (horses) and was quite quick.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Just waiting for confirmation from my source, but I should be going on Sunday with entry to the 'sponsors enclosure' (whatever or whoever that is with? Still, a free ticket's a free ticket!)


----------



## rlszer (Jun 9, 2014)

Mclaren722 said:


> Rlszer - at least you get the freebie from your son though!
> 
> Paulw12 - I was concerned with parking, may have to give this a rethink!


Every cloud and all that.  Son has the FIESTA ST, will check the performance list.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Performance parking info > https://ticketing.goodwood.com/PagesPub ... cjrUQxX.97

its all sold out though


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, my 'tickets' for Sunday arrived - two metal pendants, plus guest passes which get me into the Sponsors Enclosure on the Goodwood House lawn (serving breakfast, lunch and afternoon tea), access to the Sponsor's grandstand overlooking the track, and tickets to a special afternoon lunch. 









I've also got two tickets for Thursday now too, though they're general entry so I shall be dining with the masses on burgers and chips. (well, the pulled-pork baps are delicious) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Generally, in the past all Audi owners had to do was flash their key fobs to get into the general Audi hospitality area (free water, fruit juice, cola, etc), but I think the Audi Orangry is quite a swanky area for special guests only - might even be black tie!?! Either way enjoy! 8)


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

.......so who did you have to bribe / sleep with to get those?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A gentleman never divulges such information - it would be 'impolite' to embarrass the other party&#8230; :wink:

Let's just say I'm amazing! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> A gentleman never divulges such information - it would be 'impolite' to embarrass the other party&#8230; :wink:
> 
> Let's just say I'm amazing! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing TTmk3 RS, porche 911 GTR, BTCC cars up the hill should be loud..


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it's the Aston Martin Vulcan and Bugatti Chiron for me, and maybe the McLaren 570GT too (I do like a super car!)

JB's championship winning Braun F1 car (if it's running Sunday ?). And I guess Nico Rosberg might be OK (though would prefer Lewis, though he's scheduled to be there Saturday&#8230.

Al-in-all there's almost too much to see


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Well, my 'tickets' for Sunday arrived - two metal pendants, plus guest passes which get me into the Sponsors Enclosure on the Goodwood House lawn (serving breakfast, lunch and afternoon tea), access to the Sponsor's grandstand overlooking the track, and tickets to a special afternoon lunch.
> 
> 
> I've also got two tickets for Thursday now too, though they're general entry so I shall be dining with the masses on burgers and chips. (well, the pulled-pork baps are delicious) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Sounds good and sure it will be! Hoping the weather is on our side and it should be a decent day (although I won't be going in black tie just for a 2 hour lunch in the orangery!)


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

The day just flies by, gets a bit quieter after 6pm. Last time they were closing up the F1 cars with 15mins to closing at 7pm, hope to see them this time.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

It was a good day yesterday, if a little wet and muddy (still not to Glasto standards thankfully!), but I wish I'd taken my wellies with me, and the car now needs a wash ("...silver linings" and all that  )

Not much going up the hill other than the new cars from the 'Moving Motor Show', but still plenty of stands to see, F1 and GT cars and bikes in the pits, and a new TomTom bought.
And a great opportunity to try out my new camera [smiley=idea2.gif] - a few pic highlights from me

Hopefully Sunday will be dryer and brighter 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

...and a few more.

Oh, and if you were in the silver/grey 3.2 TT who followed me out - were they your abandoned shoes you picked-up in the car park? :lol:


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Impressive photos there. Looking forward to tomorrow although I don't really want to take the TTS now lol


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Typical! You go to a posh motor show like the Goodwood Festival of Speed and get accosted by some trampy hobo wanting to shake your hand&#8230;









&#8230;went again Sunday and it was a lot better in the dry - at least the car came home clean this time.
Apparently the metal pendant-thing I got with my ticket was an 'access all areas' pass, so I could get into just about anywhere. But I only found that out at lunch&#8230;
&#8230;and at lunch in Goodwood House I was sat next to a driver called Charlie who turned out to be Charlie Butler-Henderson. Nice chap, very chatty, won the MINI Championship apparently so can peddle a car a bit.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

What was the mud and car park like on Sunday?
Saw several cars get stuck in the tractor ruts when leaving on Saturday. Felt good to have quarto just in case it was needed on the grass & mud. TT got filthy just in a couple 100 yards to the field gate, so had to wash it as soon as I got home...
I take it Lewis and Jenson were no shows on Saturday?
Audi stand and hospitality were once again top notch.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I was in the field up the hill above the pits/paddock area on Sunday (beyond the Performance Parking* area) and that field was fine for parking (a lot better than Thursdays mud-bath in the lower field the other side of the Aerodrome/golf greens - TT got very muddy getting out of there.)
*Did notice a cheeky Mk2 had sneaked in amongst the Astons and the Lambos - probably registered it as an R8 to get it in. :lol:

No idea about Lewis and Jenson on Saturday, but on Sunday we had Nico in the hybrid Mercedes F1 car - I can see why people complain about it being too quiet! It was rather disappointing after some of the other big muscle cars, and the Red Bull F1 car made an AMAZING amount of noise!!! That was brilliant 

Actually, looking on YouTube JB was there on Friday driving Niki Lauda's McLaren, so maybe only Lewis was a no-show?
https://www.youtube.com/user/GoodwoodTV/videos


----------

